# Shelf Life?



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

Ever try ranch moulding finish ? Butting all wall openings to ranch / clam trim 

I did it here in my office , different , but cool


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Snow Man said:


> Ever try ranch moulding finish ? Butting all wall openings to ranch / clam trim
> 
> I did it here in my office , different , but cool


Never heard of it...got a pic?


----------

